# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  tháo lắp bi lock trượt

## thucongmynghe79

em lỡ dại tháo hết lock trượt chùi rửa cho nó nhẹ,bị dơ quá gây rích nhẹ.loại thanh trượt THK 15 RSS bây giờ lắp vào sao khó quá, nó đẩy ra đùn rớt bi không hè, bác nào làm ơn chỉ dẩn thủ thuật cho vào dùm em, em hậu tạ...em bị dính cặp trượt này tiêu òi, nó mất rế giữ bi rồi các bác ạ..khốn nạn đời em

----------


## writewin

cắt miếng sốp vừa với rãnh block là xong, vis me thì cuộn ống giấy,

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, trungdt

----------


## thuhanoi

> cắt miếng sốp vừa với rãnh block là xong, vis me thì cuộn ống giấy,


Gặp cao thủ chế đây mà, đầy kinh nghiệm nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

bôi mỡ bò cho dính bi vào rãnh , sắp xếp chính xác hết rồi thì lấy 2 cây ti tròn 6mm, kẹp vào 2 rãnh bi mỗi bên sau đó ráp vào ray thôi , đẩy vào tới đâu thì nó chặn bi lại những phần chưa vào , nhớ vừa đẩy vừa giữ 2 cây ti thì sẽ ok.

----------

thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, trungdt

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đúng là dân DIY có khác. hic.biết khi nào mình như anh ý...thank các bác quan tâm

----------

